# Am I a cheater with no mental toughness



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

If I like to eat my chicken and brown rice with low sodium soy sauce? How badly am I cheating? is it even a big deal? I just get sick of the same thing and need to change it up now and then


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> If I like to eat my chicken and brown rice with low sodium soy sauce? How badly am I cheating? is it even a big deal? I just get sick of the same thing and need to change it up now and then



If you're doing the macrobiotic diet, you ain't cheating.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

Chicken and rice doesn't seem like much a cheat meal to me, that's like the healthiest thing I eat.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, this is terrible. You will go to hell for this, for sure.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

Soy sauce is shit anyway.


----------



## Painfake (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey man, dont worry about using soya sauce, if you like it use it. Its not that calorific, but salt levels are high. Try and buy the reduced salt versions if you are going to be using it frequently.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

yes been using the low sodium variety but damn even those have a shitload of sodium... Im a puss. Someday I will eat cleaner. This is working so far. I just wonder sometimes if some of these little "extra" things I do are sabotaging myself.

I need to spend more time in the diet section. I need some motivation. It seems like everytime i browse these diet and nutrition type forums I feel like I have stronger will power.
Thanks bros!


----------



## njc (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're not getting ready to compete or something then what difference does it make?


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol, sometimes you gotta do some stuff to keep you sane in the world of dieting. in your case, if low sodium soy sauce is your biggest problem then you're doing better than most haha.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

@njc Bro im just tryin to eat clean and do my best. What does competing have to do with anything at all that I mentioned?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 5, 2011)

If it means keeping you from going out and eating burger king or not eating at all then do that shit


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 5, 2011)

Every now and then I need to get my rocks off with my girlfriends aunt just to get it out of my system know what I mean? basically the same scenario


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> @njc Bro im just tryin to eat clean and do my best. What does competing have to do with anything at all that I mentioned?




Competition is pretty much the only time there is a "cost" to including condiments to what is already a very clean meal. Sodium ain't that bad for you if you're not piling it on every freekin thing you eat. Some is good for you. 

More importantly, to continue eating a decently clean diet, you need some of those things that make it more enjoyable and add some flavor. 

Speaking as someone who relies heavily on hoodia (kills my taste buds - basicalyl have no taste for things), it gets hella miserable eating a competition diet w/ no flavor for months on end. Going to that extreme is still going to need an outlet at some point. 

If low-sodium soy sauce is the worst of your vices, I wouldn't be sweating it at all.


----------



## stazilla (Apr 5, 2011)

I love soy sauce! I go easy on it because of the high sodium content..(hypertension). I would rather eat some soy sauce then a lot of other stuff you could choose. I wish that was my only problem with diet!! Sounds like you are doin fine to me, Bro


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude life is short live it up..don't sweat the small stuff ..


----------



## njc (Apr 6, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> @njc Bro im just tryin to eat clean and do my best. What does competing have to do with anything at all that I mentioned?


 

If you are preparing for a comp then you avoid high sodium foods, which soy sauce is.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> If I like to eat my chicken and brown rice with low sodium soy sauce? How badly am I cheating? is it even a big deal? I just get sick of the same thing and need to change it up now and then


 
No its not a big deal to want different things, as any human would.

Strict diets aren't really sign of mental toughness to me, just excessive deprivation.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> No its not a big deal to want different things, as any human would.
> 
> Strict diets aren't really sign of mental toughness to me, just excessive deprivation.



I'd also venture they are not maintainable. Aside from the burnout you'd experience after  a while (example - I've been dieting on chicken pretty much since 2005. By the time I got to my show prep in 2009 I couldnt' even look at chicken and have had to stick w/ ground turkey so I don't throw up just from the consistency of chicken), IMO you're also limiting the variety of foods your body needs to function efficiently. An example is running a strict high protein , limited variety of veggies and complex carbs. I generally recommend coming out of contest diet w/ a "detox diet" to reintroduce a variety of fruits, etc. to help clean your system out. When you remove fruits from your diet, you are also removing some of the things that allow your body to shuttle out waste / by products of daily functions and such. 

IMO its very similar to someone who is adamant about getting in the gym every day and judges how "hardcore" they are in terms of lack of days off. This only works for so long before you experience CNS burnout. Active recovery & periodization (or some similar cyclic schedule that allows recovery) is needed to keep going over time. Eventually something has to give because your body has exhausted all of its resources to keep up the same protocol. Cyclic recovery / clean out periods allow you to keep up the pace instead of going balls to the wall and then a full shutdown when your body just can't take it anymore. Ultimately it has very little to do w/  your "dedication" or "fortitude" - you're still dealing w/ limited resources.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

Try this stuff - it tastes pretty good and very close to soy taste. Very, very healthy.


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

soy sauce is ok bro... haha


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> IMO its very similar to someone who is adamant about getting in the gym every day and judges how "hardcore" they are in terms of lack of days off. This only works for so long before you experience CNS burnout. Active recovery & periodization (or some similar cyclic schedule that allows recovery) is needed to keep going over time. Eventually something has to give because your body has exhausted all of its resources to keep up the same protocol. Cyclic recovery / clean out periods allow you to keep up the pace instead of going balls to the wall and then a full shutdown when your body just can't take it anymore. Ultimately it has very little to do w/  your "dedication" or "fortitude" - you're still dealing w/ limited resources.




I can see I have much to learn.  I think I am hitting a wall at the moment.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

that's not cheating, cheating is cheese cake, pie, etc


----------



## Clenbut (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think that the brown rice and is cheating, but i am worried about the chicken.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2011)

cheating?  Wish I could eat more of this.  I had pizza and hotdogs last week.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

No sweat !! Go ahead and eat  if not now,then when ??


----------

